

John Wooden on true success - 3dFlatLander
http://www.ted.com/talks/john_wooden_on_the_difference_between_winning_and_success.html

======
3dFlatLander
This isn't a new talk by any means. But, I rediscovered it today in my
bookmarks and felt it warranted a go on HN. What he said was inspiring in a
way I haven't found elsewhere. It's amazing how sharp he is in his later years
--Wooden was 91 when he gave this talk.

